# First and only time i picked up a hitch hiker



## nitepeepole (Oct 1, 2009)

so, i'm assuming from my title i'm gunna get some shit because alot of people are gunna jump to the conclusion that i don't pick up hitchhikers. truth be told..i never see them. i usually drive long distances in the night because i hate traffic...and..i'm a nite person, hence the fukkng name. so if motherfukkrs are standing in the dark waiting for a ride...didnt see em. i see them here in hollywood on hollywood blvd at the freeway on ramp, when they should be at the corner by 7-11 cuz no one's gunna stop at the on ramp. 

yeah but anyway, the one time i did see a dude was in bishop, it was the day before thanksgiving and i had just changed directions becuz there was this huge blizzard and it would take me less time to drive almost all the way back to la then drive all the way back up to sf, than it would to cut through the mountains in the middle of this fukkng blizzard which i would have to buy snow chains to drive through at 15 mph for the next 14 hours or so.

so home dude was just sitting there in the snow...waiting for the blizzard, death and thanksgiving. this is the first and only time i've come across a viable hitchhiker. i dunno, we tend to think ppl are gunna chop you up in la. thats always my first question about anyone..are they gunna chop me up? second is, am i ok with that? well i haven't been chopped up yet so it's usually worth the risk.
so i stop and he gets in and i ask him all sorts of questions cuz, i dunno. i'm not the kind of person who hitch hikes...or lives under bridges...at least i wasn't then..still not actually. i'm looking forward to it, but technically it's possible that i could hate it..like i could be one of those ppl who think they're gay and then tries it and then is totally disgusted by it. i knew this girl who wanted a threesome for her birthday...and when she finally got her face down in a vagina she spit the vaginal residue out of her mouth, wiped her face and icked, "DISGUSTING!!". i always felt sorry for that other girl.

So i'm asking home dude all these questions cuz, it was like having a living internet sitting next to me there to just feed my addiction for information. and he starts answering all my questions..and sometimes the answers are reasonable..but some times the answers involve this group of aristocrats who made this alloy. now originally these aristocrats hailed from england but they migrated and now over the course of centuries find themselves in japan. and what these aristocrats do is control society through the alloy that has managed to manipulate the media, see he was enslaved by them at a young age as a child actor in hollywood and forced to perform in various shows under assorted psuedonyms. But the most fukkd up thing about the alloy was that the production of it created a virus and that virus of course was h.i.v.

Sometimes he was just cool though, he liked the music i was playing. he enjoyed the streudel we were eating. It was touch and go with the crazy. We were driving down highway 14 which runs along the eastern sierra side of california and we pass Manzanar, the WWII japanese internment camp. So, i point it out to him as a point of interest. And he replies...ahh, that's where they must have stood there working on the alloy. 

he also told me occasionally when power lines fall they need some one to pick them up and put em back, and thats mostly what he did for a living. I dropped him off somewhere on the road to barstow where our directions split.

So i guess that's been my only perception of a hitchhiker till i came across this site, but he's the guy that got me thinking about it being a viable option. i dunno you can learn alot from crazy people...probly cuz they tend often not to do things the way the majority of ppl do.I hope to have the oppurtunity to pick up more before i disembark on my disembarkment and if they happen to be two cute punk girls in mini skirts with creative signs.....they more than likely will still not be as memorable as my first stop on the road.


----------



## CdCase123 (Oct 2, 2009)

its easy to be dismissive of things we dont understand. and by the way, that didnt even sound that bad at all.  just bad conversation. the title made me expect something much worse. you're the crazy one fool :looney:


----------



## nitepeepole (Oct 2, 2009)

i didnt say it was bad...just a story


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 3, 2009)

nitepeepole said:


> . i knew this girl who wanted a threesome for her birthday...and when she finally got her face down in a vagina she spit the vaginal residue out of her mouth, wiped her face and icked, "DISGUSTING!!". i always felt sorry for that other girl.


  i have a friend who had that same experience, what she said was "wow, girls are so much more complicated than guys. now i understand how hard it is"


----------



## hartage (Oct 3, 2009)

nitepeepole said:


> yeah but anyway, the one time i did see a dude was in bishop, it was the day before thanksgiving and i had just changed directions becuz there was this huge blizzard and it would take me less time to drive almost all the way back to la then drive all the way back up to sf, than it would to cut through the mountains in the middle of this fukkng blizzard which i would have to buy snow chains to drive through at 15 mph for the next 14 hours or so.



Driving in the snow with cables on isn't so bad. You buzz along at 30 mph you'll get to where your going in a little more than double the normal time give or take. Putting chains on is easy and fast after you've done it a couple of times. For me the only real danger are other dumbass drivers that are total morons. Some will buzz along at 40 + WITHOUT cables on. That dumb MF almost plowed into me in yosemite. He was going down hill out of control fast I was going up hill with cables on. I had to swerve out of the way and into a snow bank. Either that or have a two ton ford explorer plow into me going 40+ down hill. Of course it was driven by a brain-dead 18 yo showing off to his friends. God I wish that dumb MF slid off a cliff. 

Anyways, driving in snow with cables/chains on save for stupid other drivers isn't so bad. You have traction to drive normally at 30mph or a touch faster. Just make sure you don't get the standard cables that look like ladders with the straight across cable. Those will make your car ride rough with a thump thump thump. Get the Z cables. Much more quiet almost feels like driving normally. Besides, the point at which the passes gets shut down is really conservative here in california. They know cali drivers are pretty clueless in the snow so they shut down with plenty of safety margin left. If you look on-line you can get the z-cables for about $100 bux or about the same price that you would pay for the cheap regular cables from the road vendors. Good luck driving in the snow !


----------



## bote (Oct 3, 2009)

nicely told. Definitely one to remember.


----------

